# Can you used baby wipes on new born??



## richajm

Trying to decide if its ok to use pampers sensitive baby wipes when my baby arrives? alot of people advise cotton wool & water but the first poo can be quite hard to clean with that? does anyone see a problem with using them from the start? :flower:


----------



## Sini

I know a lot of women use baby wipes from day one and have no problems. I have babies in the family who have had bad reactions to baby wipes so I will be using cotton and water!

Im sensitive to baby wipes myself so wont be using them on my LOs bum :)


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I used huggies pure wipes and had no problems but any other wipe caused soreness x


----------



## marina294

i used cotton wool for about 2 weeks then used wipes as the amount of poo coming out of her i would have used a ton of it in 1 sitting- im using pampers sensitive my midwife said if your worried there too strong rinse them under a tap then use them.


----------



## Nyn

I used them straight away (Pampers ones).. no probs :)

in fact, the hospital gave us a pack.


----------



## Loui1001

I used Huggies Pure and Pampers Sensitive wipes and had no problems. Cotton wool just didn't cut it with the first dirty nappies


----------



## Eternal

i wanted to use wipes but was handed some cotton wool, what the hell do you do with that? lol! we switched to wipes as soon as we were out, son had NO problems ever.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yup i did :)


----------



## GingerNut

I brought wipes to the hospital, never bothered with cotton wool. She was fine.


----------



## x__amour

I used from birth. :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

We also used baby wipes from birth. x


----------



## eliana

I was worried about wipes too and for the first week or so used muslin cloths and water. I soon got fed up with that though! I started using wipes and have never had any problems. I only buy sensitive ones, preferably fragrance and alcohol free because they need changing quite a lot in the early days.X


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan has very sensitive skin and we only used wipes on her... And she was fine. It's one area where she has never really had a problem (except a few times when having a bug). We used pampers sensitive and when she was a bit older switched to target brand that was fragrance free.


----------



## sma1588

thats what they gave us to use in the hosp and we have used all along with no problem along with the diapers


----------



## paperz

We used wipes as well from the beginning. Also - if you smear a generous amount of bum cream on the baby's bum each time she gets a new diaper in the beginning you will be able to wipe off all that sticky meconium no problem! It stops it from sticking to their skin :)


----------



## Bex84

We did, cotton wool would not have cleaned properly with my LOs first nappies. We used tesco value baby wipes, have worked with babies myself before as does my mum and we have both found these to be the best and only 36p per pack


----------



## NuKe

we used johnsons sensitive wipes from birth, they are amazing for keeping rash away!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

We like the Huggies wipe's best and have a pack of the aloe vera one's in the labour bag. Don't like the pamper's one's, they feel to dry. Thankfully with my first son, I was going to the toilet when I was checked in on (as my OH had to go home and come back at visiting hour's) and Auron had done his first poo, and the nurse changed it for me :thumbup: I will never forget her kindness of doing that for me, but in doing so I don't know if she used wipe's or cotton wool/water as I was trying to pee (with stitches= very painful!)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I used wipes from birth with my DD and never had any problems :flower:


----------



## mamaraha

We used wipes from birth. I use Parents Choice (Walmart) brand newborn wipes, they are soft and moist. Funny, I thought the huggies were dry! I also like Pampers sensitive, but the Parents Choice brand is cheaper.


----------



## richajm

thanks ladies! much apriciated xx


----------



## DebzD

I think it's really down to personal choice and what suits each individual LO. With DD we used cotton wool and water for the first couple of weeks and never had any problems getting rid of poo (well OH didn't - I got him to do most of them - lol), never had any problems in general. She was fine when we switched to wipes too - personally prefer the pampers ones to huggies, but we have used both. Will probably do the same this time too.


----------



## iwanababybump

We used huggies at first he wAs ok but within 12 hours his bum was red raw he is now 15 weeks old and we still use cotton wool and water as he has quite sensitive skin each baby is different though yours may be ok with them :D good luck withthe arrival of ur LO


----------

